# Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt auch bei Shimano



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

Andreas Weyel verstärkt das Shimano Team!
Seit Anfang Februar 2006 hat das Shimano Team in Krefeld mit Andreas Weyel einen passionierten und bekannten Angler in seinen Reihen.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

